# Infos über See Kösen nahe Bolmen?



## fcefan1 (31. März 2009)

Hi. Wir wollen ende April zum angeln am kösen fahren und wollten mal wissen, ob jemand ein paar infos über den see hat,zb: -Fischbestände
          -Bootsverleih
          -Seekarte
          -Fotos
einfach alles was ihr habt hier rein. Danke schon mal im vorraus.


----------



## Plantagenarbeiter (14. April 2010)

*AW: Infos über See Kösen nahe Bolmen?*

Hier ist ja leider nicht so viel passiert.

Fahre im Juli auch an den See und würde mich freuen, wenn jemand mal nen aktuellen Erfahrungsbericht geben kann.

Beste Grüße


----------



## Plantagenarbeiter (14. April 2010)

*AW: Infos über See Kösen nahe Bolmen?*

Hier ist ja leider nicht so viel passiert.

Fahre im Juli auch an den See und würde mich freuen, wenn jemand mal nen aktuellen Erfahrungsbericht geben kann.

Beste Grüße


----------



## Schwxdxnfxschxr (15. April 2010)

*AW: Infos über See Kösen nahe Bolmen?*

Hi Plantagenarbeiter
leider kann ich Dir zu Deinem Reiseziel resp. Angelteich nichts sagen. Mach Dir keine großen Hoffnungen auf Infos. Ich möchte Dir nicht zu nahe treten, aber leider ist es häufig so, dass man sich kurz in diesem Forum anmeldet, einige Infos abfasst und sich dann nichtmal danach meldet, wie es denn gewesen ist. Dieses Forum lebt eigentlich davon. Ich habe es auch bereits aufgegeben, auf solche Anfragen zu reagieren. Leider ist das so; ich finde es schade. Wenn ich selbst in mir unbekannte Gefilde aufbreche, versuche ich die Suche im Netz auch auf schwedischen und englischen Seiten und bin meist fündig geworden. Die örtlichen Touristenbüros und vor allem die Angelläden der Region haben auch manche hilfreiche Tipps. Viel Glück.
Schwefi


----------



## daniel_ (15. April 2010)

*AW: Infos über See Kösen nahe Bolmen?*



Schwedenfischer schrieb:


> Hi Plantagenarbeiter
> leider kann ich Dir zu Deinem Reiseziel resp. Angelteich nichts sagen. Mach Dir keine großen Hoffnungen auf Infos. Ich möchte Dir nicht zu nahe treten, aber leider ist es häufig so, dass man sich kurz in diesem Forum anmeldet, einige Infos abfasst und sich dann nichtmal danach meldet, wie es denn gewesen ist. Dieses Forum lebt eigentlich davon. Ich habe es auch bereits aufgegeben, auf solche Anfragen zu reagieren. Leider ist das so; ich finde es schade. Wenn ich selbst in mir unbekannte Gefilde aufbreche, versuche ich die Suche im Netz auch auf schwedischen und englischen Seiten und bin meist fündig geworden. Die örtlichen Touristenbüros und vor allem die Angelläden der Region haben auch manche hilfreiche Tipps. Viel Glück.
> Schwefi



Du sprichst mir aus der Seele!!!
Ist mittlerweile sehr gängig hier.

Gruß
Daniel


----------



## Plantagenarbeiter (15. April 2010)

*AW: Infos über See Kösen nahe Bolmen?*

Schade Schade,

aber wahrscheinlich die Regel in der schnell-lebigen Gesellschaft.  Wer dennoch Informationen hat, kann sie gerne kundtun. Ich versuche mal mein Schwedisch aufzufrischen und knöpfe mir mal lokale Seiten vor.

LG


----------



## bierstuch (29. April 2010)

*AW: Infos über See Kösen nahe Bolmen?*

Hi Plantagenarbeiter!

  So, ich will mich mal zu dem See Kösen äußern. 
  Ich war in den Jahren 2007 und 2008 vor Ort. 

  Der See hat eine Grundfläche von knapp 11qkm mit einer maximalen Tiefe von 22m. Die Durchschnittstiefe beträgt 6,4m. Der See hat sehr stark abfallende Ufer im Westen. Dort fällt er innerhalb kürzester Zeit von 1,5m auf 10m ab… Im Osten verläuft der der Grund ruhiger aber stetig ab… Der Großteil des Sees ist mehr als 12m tief und ich muss sagen, dass wir  diese Stellen nie befischt haben. Wir haben uns mehr markanten und auf die stark abfallenden Ufer konzentriert, bzw in Tiefen von 2-8m gefischt. Das Westufer war meist für schöne Hechte bekannt, leider haben wir einen Riesen dort nie verhaften können. Der größte Hecht in den 3 Jahren war 92cm groß. Ansonsten haben wir eher die Halbstarken gefangen. 55-70cm…
  Der östliche Teil war eher gut für seine Zander, die aber selten größer als 60cm waren. Von 10 gefangenen waren 2-3 maßig. Am besten war dort das Schleppen von der größten Insel im See in einer Tiefe von 5-8m Richtung Norden vorbei an einer Insel mit einigen Untiefen bis in den oberen Teil des Sees. An den vielen gelben Stangen wirst du Glück haben und viele Barsche fangen können. Die gelben Stangen kennzeichnen Steinhaufen direkt unter der Wasseroberfläche. Einfach mit dem Spinner loslegen und schon fängt man eigentlich schöne Barsche. Auch hier haben wir selten größere Exemplare als 30 cm gefangen. Im Süden fliesst der Bolman in den See, dort gibt es auch die Chance Forellen zu fangen. Dort wo der Bolman wieder hinaus fliesst ist es sehr flach. Ein Versuch ist der Bolman an sich auch wert, Ihr könnt bis zur Staumauer des Bolmens hinfahren. Der Fluss ist auch teilweise bis zu 10m tief. 
  Die Informationen, die ich dir nun gegeben habe beziehen sich leider auf den Übergang zum Herbst. Wir waren meist zwischen Mitte September bis Anfang Oktober dort vor Ort. Ich könnte mir aber vorstellen, dass es mit Hechte eventuell mauer aussieht zu dieser Zeit. Aber der Zander soll dann richtig in Beißlaune sein. Ich würde euch empfehlen, am ersten Tag zum örtlichen Angelladen in Ljungby zu fahren. http://www.sportfiskecenter.nu 
  Der junge Mann vor Ort hat uns oft geholfen, wenn wir nicht weiter wussten. Dort gibt es auch eine Tiefenkarte des Sees.
  Was ich vielleicht noch sagen könnte, wäre zB, dass wir immer zuviel wollten. Wir haben teilweise an einem Tag versucht alle für uns erkenntlichen Hotspots anzufahren. Was ich dir ans Herz legen würde ist, probiert euch nur auf ein drittel des Sees pro Tag zu konzentrieren. Dadurch beangelt man einige Stellen intensiver als wenn man den ganzen Tag überall rumtingelt. Ein großer Hotspot ist rund um die große Insel auf halber Strecke im See. 
  Ködermäßig haben wir nur mit Kunstködern geangelt. Dabei haben sich einige Favoriten herauskristallisiert. 
  Bulldawg in schwarz brachte größten Hecht
  Belly Buster in rot
  Rapala Shad Rap -> DER Universalköder auf alles
  Rapala Jointed Shad Rap -> Zander
  Spinner Myran -> Barsche
  Salmo Hornet (div Größen) – Barsch und Zander 
  Salmo Fatso Crank -> Hecht

  Im Kösen gibt es im Osten eine sehr flache Bucht, dort ist irgendwie die Kinderstube der Hechte. Hatte da mal für kurze Zeit geangelt und 25 kleine Schniepel gefangen. Da ich nun kein Kindermörder sein wollte, brach ich das dortige angeln ab.

  Ansonsten war es wieder jedes Jahr eine schöne Zeit im Kreise bester Freunde, die geangelt und dumm rum gesabbelt haben. Richtiger Männerurlaub eben  …


  So, ich hoffe ich konnte dir ein wenig helfen, anbei ein paar Fotos von unseren Fängen. Lass dich nicht von meinen Auskünften entmutigen und mach dir ne schöne Zeit. Wir werden dieses Jahr auch wieder nach Schweden aufbrechen, und wie auch letztes Jahr einen kleineren See befischen, den man schneller Lesen lernen kann, da 12 Tage eigentlich für einen See wie dem Kösen einfach zu kurz sind. Momentan finde ich leider die Seekarte vom Kösen nicht, lasse sie dir aber zu kommen, wenn ich sie finden sollte… (als Jpg)…

  Grüße


----------



## bierstuch (29. April 2010)

*AW: Infos über See Kösen nahe Bolmen?*

so, noch mehr input


----------



## bierstuch (29. April 2010)

*AW: Infos über See Kösen nahe Bolmen?*

hier noch mehr


----------



## bierstuch (29. April 2010)

*AW: Infos über See Kösen nahe Bolmen?*

nimmt kein ende


----------



## bierstuch (29. April 2010)

*AW: Infos über See Kösen nahe Bolmen?*

und die letzten 5


----------



## Plantagenarbeiter (29. April 2010)

*AW: Infos über See Kösen nahe Bolmen?*

Hey Hey,

ich bedanke mich für den tollen Bericht und die Bilder, daraus kann man ja richtig Hoffnung schöpfen. Ich hoffe mal, dass ich nach der Juli-Woche ähnliche Bilder hier im Forum präsentieren kann.

Also falls du die Karte finden solltest, dann wäre das wirklich super - um so besser kann man sich schon vorbereiten. Unser Ferienhaus befindet sich an der Spitze der großen Bucht im Osten. Dort waren die Babyhechte, nicht wahr? Ich hoffe mal, dass sich auch das ein oder andere größere Tier an der Stelle befindet. 

Wie habt ihr die Zander beangelt? Ebenfalls mit Wobbler?

Beste Grüße


----------



## artur (29. April 2010)

*AW: Infos über See Kösen nahe Bolmen?*

Auch ich werde Ende August am Kösen sein, ganz im Norden des Sees, auf der Halbinsel am Ort Angelstad. Wir sind dort mit unseren zwei 10-jährigen Jungs (zwei Familien), dabei möchten wir allerdings evtl. auch auf Weißfisch versuchen. Bist Du auch mal im ganz Nordes von Kösen gewesen?
Herzliche Grüße.


----------



## bierstuch (29. April 2010)

*AW: Infos über See Kösen nahe Bolmen?*

@ Plantagenarbeiter: so, also die Zander haben wir auf der Ostseite gefangen, meist in 3-6m Tiefe bei 7m Wassertiefe... Wenn sie da nicht sind, ne etage tiefer versuchen... Ach ja, wie gesagt, der Shad Rap und der Jointed Shad Rap von Rapala haben die meisten Zander gebracht. Wie erwähnt haben wir nur mit Wobblern gearbeitet.
Gummi habe ich genauso wenig ausprobiert wie Köderfisch.

@ Artur: Zum Weißfisch kann ich leider nicht viel sagen aber, der Norden scheint dazu prädestiniert zu sein. Dort gibt es einen Bereich, der konstant 2-3m tief ist... Dort gibt es auch einige kleine Seerosenfelder, da sollte was gehen...


----------



## daniel_ (30. April 2010)

*AW: Infos über See Kösen nahe Bolmen?*

Super Bericht, vielen Dank dafür.

Gruß
Daniel


----------



## padotcom (30. April 2010)

*AW: Infos über See Kösen nahe Bolmen?*

Respekt!!

So soll das Forum sein. Super Bericht und schön erklärt.
Vielen Dank dafür!

In 4 Wochen gehts in die Schären.


----------



## Plantagenarbeiter (30. April 2010)

*AW: Infos über See Kösen nahe Bolmen?*

Nochmal vielen Dank für die Antwort, so macht das ganze hier Spaß. 

Schönes Wochenende.


----------



## Plantagenarbeiter (19. Juli 2010)

*AW: Infos über See Kösen nahe Bolmen?*

Hej Hej,

ich war vom 03.Juli bis 10.Juli am Kösen und es war ein toller Urlaub. Haus, Vermieter und die Lage waren super. Der See hat für sich gesprochen - es war wirklich fischreich und ich kann es von meinem Standpunkt nur empfehlen.

Am ersten Tag habe ich Abends noch schnell die Angelkarte besorgt, dann ging es am nächsten Tag bereits ab auf Entdeckungstour - ich musste mir ein Lagebild verschaffen . Der See bietet viele Hotspots, gerade in den Buchten, rings um die Inseln, an den gelben Stangen (Steinpackungen im See) und entlang der Schilfkanten (die das ganze Ufer um den See bedecken). Es wurden alle Hotspots auf der Seekarte vermerkt und in den folgenden Tagen mehr oder weniger erfolgreich beangelt. Richtig interessant wurde es durch die hohen Temperaturen ab 17:00 Uhr - vorher war meist ziemlich tote Hose, nur Barsche liesen sich da recht ordentlich überlisten. Ab 17:00 Uhr konnte der See seinen guten Ruf bezüglich der Hechte bestätigen und es wurden in den folgenden Tagen viele verhaftet. Leider war die Größe etwas enttäuschend, sodass der größte Hecht nur auf 71 cm kam. Auch die anderen Räuber wie Barsch und Zander blieben in der Größe etwas zurück. Der größte Barsch kam auf 30 cm und der größte Zander schaffte es auf beachtliche 41 cm :q. Die Kameraden durften dann natürlich wieder schwimmen, insgesamt habe ich an 5 reinen Angeltagen 5 Fische entnommen.

Als passionierter Feederer war ich vom Friedfischbestand des Sees etwas enttäuscht. Brassen, Schleien und Karpfen zeigten sich nirgends, nur Plötzen überrannten meine Futterplätze in Scharen - an Köderfischen hätte es nicht gemangelt. Ob ich nun immer die falschen Plätze im Visier hatte oder ob es an anderen Gründen lag, konnte ich in den wenigen Tagen nicht beurteilen.

Die gängigsten Köder für alle Fische der Raubkunst waren Rapala Husky in Schockfarbe und alle Wobbler die am Enddrilling rot beplüscht waren - die Marke war dabei egal. Überwiegend habe ich geschleppt, Spinnangeln ist durch die vielen Steinpackungen und gerade am Schilf natürlich schwierig. Spinnerbaits konnten Barsche aus der Kraut-Deckung locken, aber keine Hechte - warum auch immer.

Insgesamt war es ein toller fischreicher Urlaub mit bestem Wetter und einer herrlichen Umgebung.

Beste Grüße


----------



## floggo11 (26. Januar 2012)

*AW: Infos über See Kösen nahe Bolmen?*

Hallo Leute,

ich bin neu hier im Forum und euere Beiträge haben mich dazu motiviert mich hier anzumelden. Das mag zum einen an den tollen Auskünften liegen und zum anderen das es im August für uns für 2 Wochen an den Kösen geht.:m
Gefangen habts ihr ja alle recht gut und die kleinen werden ziemlich sicher auch mal groß, was mich hoffen lässt.  Immerhin sind eure Beiträge ja schon ein paar Tage alt 
Habt ihr vielleicht mittlerweile eine Seekarte für mich zur verfügung? Das wär echt klasse!! So dann, Danke für die Infos 
Lg Loggo


----------



## brocxxxxx (26. Januar 2012)

*AW: Infos über See Kösen nahe Bolmen?*



fcefan1 schrieb:


> Hi. Wir wollen ende April zum angeln am kösen fahren und wollten mal wissen, ob jemand ein paar infos über den see hat,zb: -Fischbestände
> -Bootsverleih
> -Seekarte
> -Fotos
> einfach alles was ihr habt hier rein. Danke schon mal im vorraus.



Hallo ????,
ich kenne das Gewässer auch nicht, aber ich kenne den April. Hecht laicht noch, Zander und Barsch ist kurz davor. Auch wenn man "catch and release" strikt einhält, ist das keine Freude wenn einem die Viecher nach der Landung in die Hände laichen!
Aber das muss ja jeder selber verantworten.
Gruß aus Schweden
Andreas


----------



## Protropolis (21. Mai 2012)

*AW: Infos über See Kösen nahe Bolmen?*

Hallo Zusammen,

wir sind ab dem 26.5 - 02.06 mit 3 Kumpels wieder am Kösen und umliegenden Flüssen unterwegs.

Wer noch Bedarf an einer Tiefenkarte hat, kann mich gern anschreiben. Gibts dann gern per Mail. 
Im Austausch wäre ich über Tipps zu weiteren Fangstellen oder fängigen Ködern aus dem vergangenen Jahr dankbar. 

Greetz


----------



## bierstuch (17. Juni 2012)

*AW: Infos über See Kösen nahe Bolmen?*

wo bleibt der Bericht potropolis... !!??#h


----------



## floggo11 (15. Juli 2012)

*AW: Infos über See Kösen nahe Bolmen?*

an dem 26.07. geht es los in richtung Kösen! Wir danken euch für eure Tipps und werden danach sofort unsere eigenen Erfahrungen,Tipps und Tricks zum See posten. Die dazugehörigen Fotos werden natürlich ebenfalls eingestellt. Den Fotos nach die wir im Netz gefunden haben ist der see ja wirklich wunderschön auch wenn die Fangmeldungen etwas mager sind was uns eigentlich etwas verwundert. Dennoch die Vorfreude nimmt uns keiner und die Motivation steigt von Minute zu Minute! 

i fish therefore i am


----------



## bierstuch (24. Juli 2012)

*AW: Infos über See Kösen nahe Bolmen?*

Ich wünsche euch einen wunderschönen und erlebnisreichen Aufenthalt am Kösen.Bei mir wächst auch so langsam die Sehnsucht... Aber am 15.Sep ist es auch bei mir wieder soweit...
Heja Sverige!!!...

Denkt dran, euch immer nur Teile des Sees vorzunehmen und zu beangeln...#6

Skit fiske...


----------



## floggo11 (30. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Infos über See Kösen nahe Bolmen?*

Hallo Leute!

Lange habe iche s hinausgezögert doch nun möchte ich doch noch ein paar Zeilen zu unserem Urlaub schreiben. 
Der Kösen hat uns, wie bisher alle Seen in Schweden, nicht enttäuscht. Wir haben mitten im August in der bekanntlich wohl nicht gerade besten Hechtzeit jeden Tag unsere Hechte gefangen. Die drei größten waren 101cm, 96cm und 94cm, was sich wohl sehen lassen kann. Die meisten schwimmen aber natürlich wieder. Einige kleinere extrem Hungrige Gesellen aus der Kinderstube mussen leider mit unserem grill bekanntschaft machen da wir sie unmöglich zurück setzen hätten können. Alles in allem ist es ein wirklich wunderschöner See mit guten bestand. Aber wie gesagt das ist wohl in den meisten Gewässern in Schweden so. 
Wir möchten uns auf jedenfall nochmal für die Tiefenkarte und die hilfreichen Tipps bedanken. Uns sieht der Kösen im kommenden Jahr wieder und wir können es kaum erwarten. 

LG Flo und Evi


----------



## bierstuch (11. November 2012)

*AW: Infos über See Kösen nahe Bolmen?*

Tja, das freut mich ja riesig, dass es bei euch so super geklappt hat. Dickes Petri...
Falls es die Zeit zulässt, würde ich mich über ein paar Fotos noch freuen...

Grüße


----------



## fischer2596 (20. Mai 2013)

*AW: Infos über See Kösen nahe Bolmen?*

Hat noch wer eine Tiefenkarte vom Kösen??? 

Lg fischer2596


----------



## bierstuch (22. Juni 2013)

*AW: Infos über See Kösen nahe Bolmen?*

leider nicht


----------



## Plantagenarbeiter (9. August 2015)

*AW: Infos über See Kösen nahe Bolmen?*

Servus Angelfreunde,

 ein kurzer Bericht vom diesjährigen Kösen-Urlaub - auch wenn hier schon länger nichts mehr passiert ist.

 Ich war nun nach 2010 zum zweiten Mal am Kösen sowie Umgebung und möchte erneut einen kleinen Sachstand zum Angeln an diesem See und dem Fluss Bolman geben.

 Zielfisch war Hecht & Barsch, die Zander haben wir dieses Jahr vernachlässigt. Des Weiteren wurde sich einem halben Tag und der Nacht dem Friedfischangeln gewidmet, als auch den Forellen im Bolman.

 Zum See: Die Hechte standen auf Grund des kalten Wetters tatsächlich relativ flach. Gefangen wurde gut in der großen Bucht im Osten als auch im Osten der größten Insel im Wasser, Högö. Gefischt wurde mit Wobblern in Größen von 5cm - 15 cm, wobei die Hechte insbesondere kleinere Wobbler bis max. 10cm bevorzugten. Gängige Farben waren Barschdekor und/oder Firetiger sowie sehr natürliche Farben - Rotaugendekor o.ä. Entspricht wohl auch am ehesten dem natürlichen Nahrungsangebot. Des Weiteren ist blau-weiß/blau-orange eine gute Farbe. Wir nutzen bspw. den Nils Master Invincible von 12cm. Brachte am letzten Tag beim Schleppen im Osten auch noch seinen Fisch. Verwunderlich war aber die Tatsache, das kleine Forellenwobbler von den Hechten gierig attackiert wurden. Die Größe der Hechte lag im Schnitt zwischen 50 - 70cm. Den ominösen Freiwasserhechten haben wir aufgrund mangels defektem Echolot und durchaus ordentlichem Wind nicht nachgestellt und uns mehr in die geschützten Buchten verkrümelt. Die Westseite haben wir nur einen Tag beangelt. Beim Schleppen an der Kante jedoch keinen Erfolg verbuchen können.

 Die Barsche waren in den Buchten, entlang des Schilfes und an den gelben Stangen (Untiefen) im gesamten See zu fangen. Gängige Köder waren hier kleine Wobbler bis 7cm, wobei die Farben Pink und Silber klarer Favorit waren. Die Farbe Pink (bspw. Spro Ikuru Crank Bait) ist nach meinen Erfahrungen an schwedischen Gewässern eh ein Renner, auch Hechte nehmen diese Farbe sehr gern.

 Zum Friedfischangeln: Da ich über sehr gute Brassenbestände im Kösen gehört habe, musste ein Friedfischangeln einfach sein. Nach kurzer Erkundung habe ich mich für den Auslauf des Sees im Süd-Osten entschieden, dort wo der Bolman den Kösen verlässt. Es wurde klassisch mit Futterkorb und Anti-Tangle gefischt, als Futter wurde sehr dunkles Futter gewählt - angepasst an das dunkle/rostige Wasser. Köder waren Made, Caster, Mais, Dendrobena und Tauwurm. Vorab: Das Friedfischangeln war ein voller Erfolg. So gute Brassen und Rotaugen habe ich in Deutschland lange nicht mehr gefangen. Die Brassen waren alle sehr hochrückig, wunderbar golden gefärbt und keiner kleiner als 45cm. Klodeckel jenseits der 50cm waren dabei und haben uns dort wunderbare Stunden beschert. Die Rotaugen erreichten Größen von knapp 30cm und standen somit ebenfalls sehr gut im Saft. Als absolutes Bonbon konnten wir noch 2 Aale fangen von 66cm und 60cm. Sensationell! 

 Zum Bolman: Wir haben den Bolman zwischen dem Kösen und dem Exen befischt, wobei hier ganz klar gesagt werden muss, dass es sich im Grunde um zwei Hotspots handelte. Zielfisch war die Bachforelle, wobei wir leider nur eine überlisten konnten. Jedoch wurden sehr viele Barsche (bis 30cm) und Hechte gefangen. Köder waren Wobbler bis 5cm sowie kleine Gummis bis 7cm am 10g Bleikopf. Favoriten: Illex Tiny Fry 50 SP, Spro Ikuru 50 SP sowie Spro Ikuru Crank Bait 50 schwimmend. Bei den Gummis bekam ich die meisten Bisse auf silber/durchsichtig sowie Orange. Ein Ortsansässiger empfahl uns noch die Farbe blau-metallic. Funktionierte auch ganz gut: Beim 3. Wurf sah ich eine schöne Bachforelle den kleinen Rapala inhalieren, mein Anhieb endete allerdings darin, dass die Forelle samt Köder wegschwamm. Vermutlich war meine Schnur an einer Stelle schon sehr brüchig - extrem ärgerlich. Insgesamt ist der Fluss sehr schwer zu beangeln. Wir sind mit Wathosen durch - kann ich allerdings wirklich nur Erfahrenen empfehlen. Man sieht trotz Polbrille fast nichts, die Strömung ist stark und das Wasser voller Steine und Löcher. Wir sind alle mal baden gegangen und haben auch den ein oder anderen Köder verloren. Aber das gehört dazu!  Die Landschaft entschädigt.

 Gut, das soll es schon gewesen sein. Wer eine Tiefenkarte oder sonstige Informationen brauch, der kann mich gerne anschreiben. Habe alles digital. Wer von euch dort bald Urlaub machen sollte oder einen Urlaub dort plant, dem wünsche ich viel Erfolg und ein dickes Petri Heil!

 Gruß Marcus


----------



## Plantagenarbeiter (9. August 2015)

*AW: Infos über See Kösen nahe Bolmen?*


----------



## Plantagenarbeiter (9. August 2015)

*AW: Infos über See Kösen nahe Bolmen?*


----------



## Plantagenarbeiter (9. August 2015)

*AW: Infos über See Kösen nahe Bolmen?*


----------



## Plantagenarbeiter (9. August 2015)

*AW: Infos über See Kösen nahe Bolmen?*


----------



## Back-to-nature (9. August 2015)

*AW: Infos über See Kösen nahe Bolmen?*

Klasse Bericht! #6

Dank dafür!

War an Pfingsten am Vidöstern und nächstes Jahr geht´s im Mai wieder in die Ecke... mal sehen vielleicht auch mal an den Kösen.|kopfkrat

Gruß

Hannes


----------



## Plantagenarbeiter (9. August 2015)

*AW: Infos über See Kösen nahe Bolmen?*



Back-to-nature schrieb:


> Klasse Bericht! #6
> 
> Dank dafür!
> 
> ...



Wenn du hinfahren willst, dann lass es mich wissen. Gebe dir gerne meine Unterlagen, samt Tiefenkarte und Angelinformationen der Kommunen vor Ort!

 Gruß Marcus


----------



## Drebi (9. August 2015)

*AW: Infos über See Kösen nahe Bolmen?*

Schöner ausführlicher Bericht, danke !!!


----------



## loete1970 (10. August 2015)

*AW: Infos über See Kösen nahe Bolmen?*

Prima Bericht - da könnte man sofort wieder los...


----------



## Plantagenarbeiter (10. August 2015)

*AW: Infos über See Kösen nahe Bolmen?*



loete1970 schrieb:


> Prima Bericht - da könnte man sofort wieder los...


 
Wem sagst du das. Nun wieder ein Jahr warten... :c:c:c


----------



## locin (22. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Infos über See Kösen nahe Bolmen?*

Super Reisebericht........kann es kaum noch erwarten und es ist noch so lang hin.
Für mich geht es auch im August 16 an den Kösen....ist auch noch dazu das erstemal Schweden für mich.


----------



## Plantagenarbeiter (26. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Infos über See Kösen nahe Bolmen?*

Gib Bescheid wenn du was brauchst. Gerne auch per PN.

 Gruß Marcus


----------



## masterstas (17. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Infos über See Kösen nahe Bolmen?*

Wir waren dies Jahr in der Woche nach Pfingsten am Kösen.


  Gefangen haben wir ganz gut im Fluss – der See war noch ziemlich ruhig, bis auf ein paar untermassige war da nix zu holen (viel zu kalt für diese Jahreszeit ca. 4 Grad morgens).


  Ein Tipp von mir – schaut euch bei der Buchung das Boot an. Wir hatten 5m Linder Alu Boot so, dass es auch beim schlechten Wetter ging, aber der See ist nicht zu unterschätzen. Die Felsen knapp über der Oberfläche kann man am Wochenende sehen, aber am Montag macht das Wasserkraftwerk die Schlusen auf und das Wasser steigt, so dass man die eventuell übersehen kann (haben wir leider an eigenem Leib erlebt).


  @Plantagenarbeiter die Hotspots kann ich so bestätigen.


----------



## Av$ (20. Januar 2016)

*AW: Infos über See Kösen nahe Bolmen?*

Hallo!|wavey:

Wollte mich erkundigen ob jemand etwas drüber berichten kann ob auch Karpfen im Kösen vorhanden sind?
Haben vor diese Jahr dort (Angel)Urlaub zu machen und würden natürlich gern die benötige Ausrüstung auch mitnehmen.

Gruß und danke schon mal!


----------



## Plantagenarbeiter (20. Januar 2016)

*AW: Infos über See Kösen nahe Bolmen?*

Servus,

 also mit Karpfen ist im Kösen nicht zu rechnen. Habe selbst versucht über eine etwaige Karpfenpopulation Informationen zu sammeln und war dann letztendlich im Sportfiske Center in Ljungby. Dieser hat für schwedische Verhältnisse eine sehr große Karpfenabteilung, jedoch meinte der Besitzer, dass es im Kösen keine Karpfenpopulation gibt. Das ist natürlich kein 100%-iger Ausschluss aber der wird seine Gewässer in der Umgebung schon kennen.  Ich selbst konnte beim Friedfischangeln auch keine Karpfen fangen, jedoch schöne Brassen und Rotaugen. 

 Gruß Marcus


----------



## bob1983 (4. Februar 2016)

*AW: Infos über See Kösen nahe Bolmen?*

Hallo,
 ich bin neu hier ,
 fahren ende Mai an Kösen zum angeln hauptsächlich auf Zander.
 Könnte mir jemand eine Tiefenkarte schicken ,
 wäre sehr nett.
 mfg|wavey:


----------



## arnichris (4. Februar 2016)

*AW: Infos über See Kösen nahe Bolmen?*

@bob1983: Suchfunktion hilft


----------



## Plantagenarbeiter (7. Februar 2016)

*AW: Infos über See Kösen nahe Bolmen?*

Servus Bob,

wenn du eine Tiefenkarte brauchst, dann bitte per PN deine private Email-Adresse an mich.

Gruß

Marcus


----------



## spinnanggler95 (3. Juni 2016)

*AW: Infos über See Kösen nahe Bolmen?*

Hallo liebe Kösenfischer, 
auch ich werde mich in 2 Wochen auf nach Schweden zu Kösen machen. Ich wäre sehr über einige aktuelle Tipps dankbar (vielleicht war einer von euch dieses Jahr schon dort etc.)und würde darauf hin auch einen entsprechenden Bericht nach dem Urlaub hier niederlegen.
Petri Heil!


----------



## bastus (23. Juni 2016)

*AW: Infos über See Kösen nahe Bolmen?*

Moin .
ich bin vor einer Woche vom Kösen wiedergekommen.
Zwei Wochen hab ich dort verbracht und es war ein wirklich schöner Urlaub . Der Fisch wollte allerdings nicht so richtig an den Haken. Wir haben zu dritt alles probiert aber die Ausbeute war doch eher mager . Beim schleppen ab und zu mal ein Hecht oder Zander ,allerdings fast ausschlisslich in der Abenddämmerung  sehr Ufernah an der Schilfkante des nordwestlichen Ufers .Im Bolman gelang uns der Fang einer schönen Bachforelle .Auch diese biss auf einen geschleppten Wobbler .
Spinnangeln war eher ergebnislos ,ausser im bolman , wo allerdings nur schniepelhechte bissen und kleine Barsche .
Die Aalangelei haben wir wegen den Mücken vernachlässigt ,obwohl der Bolman sehr vielversprechend aussah . es war trotz autan und co nicht auszuhalten .
Auch die Fänge unserer Nachbarn hielten sich sehr in Grenzen
Wer nähere infos möchte ,bitte per PN
Gruß
Basti


----------



## mkropfbe (27. Juni 2016)

*AW: Infos über See Kösen nahe Bolmen?*

so, danke fuer eure vielen Infos, wir waren vom 11.Juni eine Woche am Koesen beim Appartementhaus http://ularp.se/ mit unseren Kindern... perfekte Location und mit dem Auto gings dann immer zum Steg im Norden bei Angelstad... dort war unser einfaches Boot mit 15ps Aussenboarder. Echolot und Tiefenkarte ist Pflicht, so viel Struktur hab ich schon lang nicht mehr gesehen... 

Wir haben beim Schleppen einige gute Hechte sowie sogar einen (kleinen) Zander gefangen... einfach einmal im Kreis und in den bekannten Hecht- und Zandergebieten hat's dann auch geklappt...
Am Weg trieb auch mal ein toter Riesenzander, den wir per Kescher geborgen haben... 93cm und 7kg... also gibts auch andere Kaliber da drin!

beim Werfen am Schilf mit wobblern und besonders Poppern haben wir viele Barsche bekommen und mit einem besonders rosa-gelb-agressiven Wobbler hat sogar eine fast 3 kg Seeforelle gebissen!!!

also wir waren sehr zufrieden, und wir werder wiederkommen, wenn es sich ergibt... 

gruss,
Mike


----------



## Alexnat11 (8. September 2016)

*AW: Infos über See Kösen nahe Bolmen?*

Hallo alle!Am01.10.2016 Fahre ich mit meine Famile nach Kösen. Kann mir jemand sagen ,wo kann ich Angelkarte  kaufen?


----------



## grumic81 (10. September 2016)

*AW: Infos über See Kösen nahe Bolmen?*

Hallo,

hat jemand noch zufällig eine Tiefenkarte vom Kösen?
Fahre nächstes Jahr mit der Familie da hin 

Gruß Mike


----------



## RiRiester (18. September 2016)

*AW: Infos über See Kösen nahe Bolmen?*

Hallo Schwedenangler,

war in den letzten 15 Jahren zweimal am Kösen, einmal an Pfingsten ganz im Norden in dem gelben Haus in Angelstad und einmal im August im Osten gegenüber der großen Insel.

Beim ersten Mal (das genau Jahr weiß ich nicht mehr) war es sehr kalt im Frühjahr, es gab morgens sogar noch leichten Frost. Die Hechte bissen trotz täglichem schleppen am Westufer entsprechend sehr zögerlich. Beim zweiten Mal ging es etwas besser, im Osten lagen auf dem 6m Plateau nördlich der großen Insel sehr viele Zander. Allerdings sind diese in Schweden extrem zickig. Ich habe 20 - 30 Wobbler durchprobiert, gefangen hat nur ein einziger tief laufender Dunkler. Fabrikat weiß ich nicht mehr, gekauft habe ich ihn beim ersten Mal in Ljungby. Als ich dann ein paar Jahre später beim zweiten Mal noch einen in dem Geschäft holen wollte, gab es nur noch das minimal veränderte Nachfolgemodell. Damit hatte ich dann keinen einzigen Biss. 

Zander schleppen ist wie gesagt Glücksache. Ich war schon mehrfach im Juli am Viken. Während im einen Jahr Zander auf Ansage geschleppt werden konnten, ging im anderen Jahr absolut nichts.

Den Bolman sind wir auch ein paar Mal raufgefahren. Der Fluß ist vielleicht 20 m breit und zumeist 8 - 10 m tief! In einer Kieswand steckte sogar ein geschätzt 50 Jahre altes Autowrack. Da viel Holz im Fluß war, ist die Angelei dort schwierig. Interessant ist der Auslauf des Sees . Dort ging beim Spinnfischen vom Ufer unter der Brücke immer was.

Dafür entschädigte die Gegend durch sehr viel Natur: Viele Waldschnepfen und ein Schnepfenstrich (Balzflug im Mai), wie man ihn in Deutschland kaum findet, viele Elche, Rehe, Kraniche, Auerhühner, Kreuzottern, Heidelbeeren und Pilze.

Petri Richard


----------



## oldu (28. April 2017)

*AW: Infos über See Kösen nahe Bolmen?*

Hallo,
ich bin neu hier und habe hier im Forum viele Beiträge zum Kösen gelesen. Es hört sich sehr einladend an.
Ich plane dieses Jahr im Sommer in Schweden und zwar am Kösen eine   Woche zu Angeln.
Hat vielleicht jemand eine See/Tiefenkarte? Sie wäre sehr hilfsreich, da ich den See gar nicht kenne.

Noch eine Frage. Beim Haus, was ich gemietet habe, gibt es zwar ein Boot   aber nur ein Ruderboot, ohne Motor. Der See ist überschaubar, ich mache  mir  aber trotzdem Gedanken, ob ich nur mit Rudern alle interessanten  Stellen  erreichen kann (ich fahre dorthin schlißlich nicht wegen  Rudern, sondern brauche  meine Kraft fürs Angeln). Wie meint ihr, geht es mit  einem "nur" Ruderboot?  Oder kann man vor Ort einen Motor mieten? Wenn ja, wo? Mein Vermieter hat angeblich  keinen.

Vielen Dank

Oli


----------



## Back-to-nature (29. April 2017)

*AW: Infos über See Kösen nahe Bolmen?*

Hallo Oldu!

Also ich kann die nur empfehlen dich mit nem Motor auszurüsten!

Ich hab mir damals (2013) einen gebrauchten Tomos 4 PS zugelegt. War genauso teuer wie einen zu leihen für zwei Wochen und läuft heute noch nach insgesamt 15 Wochen Schwedeneinsatz wie ne eins.
Wir werden vom 3.6 bis 17.6 am Bolmen sein. Also gleich nebenan... 
2012 und 2013 war ich noch ohne Motor unterwegs. War sehr sportlich, obwohl wir mit dem Uvasjön und nem wesentlich kleineren See in Blekinge für Schweden "Pfützen" beangelt haben. 
Auch hab ich immer nen kleinen E-Motor dabei, was gerade in kleinen Bucht praktischer ist.

Gruß

Hannes


----------



## oldu (30. April 2017)

*AW: Infos über See Kösen nahe Bolmen?*

Hi Hannes,

danke für die Information

Oli


----------



## bastus (1. Mai 2017)

*AW: Infos über See Kösen nahe Bolmen?*

Moinmoin
Ich war letztes jahr im Frühjahr für zwei Wochen am Kösen und kann dir auch nur dazu raten einen Motor zu verwenden .Der See sieht nur auf der Karte im Vergleich zu den anderen seen überschaubar aus aber es ist beileibe kein Kleiner See . Alleine den see von Ost nach West zu überqueren bedeutet mit Rudern eine Mammutaufgabe . Bei entsprechendem Wind fast unmöglich . Die Angellizenz für den Kösen beinhaltet fast 8 Km des Flusses Bolman der den Kösen mit dem Bolmen verbindet. Alleine die Tatsache das dieser wunderschöne Fluss ( in dem wir sehr viel und abwechslungsreich gefangen haben )vielleicht für Dich nicht zu erreichen ist wird dich wahnsinnig machen wenn du vor Ort bist ( ist auch ne schöne Alternative wenns auf dem See zu windig ist .
Lange Rede kurzer Sinn -Der Kösen hat die richtige Größe für zwei Wochen Schweden, zum Rudern ist er bei weitem viel zu groß.
Gruß Basti
PS ich fahr nächste Woche an den Vidostern


----------



## oldu (22. Juli 2017)

*AW: Infos über See Kösen nahe Bolmen?*

Hallo,


 die schöne Zeit am See Kösen ist jetzt leider vorbei. Das ist wirklich  eine wunderschöne Gegend und auch außer Angeln gab es von der Natur viel  zu sehen. Was das Angeln angeht war ich nicht besonders erfolgreich,  nur zwei Hechte und sonst mehrere Barsche. Mit dem Zander habe ich gar  nicht versucht. Ob es am Wetter oder eher an meinen Angelmethoden lag,  ist eine gute Frage. Die ersten zwei Tage waren sehr stürmisch und die  restlichen fünf sehr warm und sonnig. Es kann sein, dass die Fische an  den stürmischen Tagen zu ruhig und an den sonnigen Tagen zu scheu waren.  Dafür spricht das, dass die anderen Angler-Gruppen auch nicht besonders  viel gefangen haben (aber schon mehr als ich). Ich vermute aber, dass  ich die Hotspots doch nicht richtig gefunden bzw. nicht richtig beangelt  habe (falsche Wobbler, Falsche Führung etc.). Der See  ist schließlich  gar nicht so klein und dementsprechend nicht so übersichtlich. Um  ehrlich zu sein, habe ich den Kösen etwas unterschätzt. Trotz den  mageren Ergebnissen bin ich sehr zufrieden, wie bereits erwähnt, es ist  eine sehr wunderschöne Gegend, die viele Aktivitäten bietet. Ich mache  mir (vorsichtig) schon Gedanken über das nächste Jahr und als Reiseziel  denke ich wieder an Kösen, schließlich habe ich nicht bei allen  interessanten Stellen versucht.
 Ich möchte mich bei allen bedanken, die mir den Rat gegeben haben,  einen Motor zu mieten. Ich habe mir den Motor bei einem Veranstalter vor  Ort gemietet. Falls jemand braucht, kann ich seine Kontaktdaten  zuschicken. Ohne den Motor hätte ich wahrscheinlich überhaupt nichts  gefangen, weil ich die meisten Angeln-Stellen nicht erreicht hätte.
 Außerdem möchte ich mich besonders bei Marcus (Plantagenarbeiter) für seine Informationen bedanken, die für mich sehr hilfreich waren.
 Und jetzt ist es wichtig nicht zu vergessen – nach dem Urlaub ist vor dem Urlaub.


 Oli


----------



## grumic81 (23. August 2017)

*AW: Infos über See Kösen nahe Bolmen?*

Hallo,

ich sitze gerade noch am Ufer des Kösen und lasse die letzten 12 Tage nochmal an mir vorbeilaufen. Eine schöne Zeit, das Gewässer ist sehr schön und mit Echolot, GPS und Tiefenkarte eigentlich sehr schön zu befischen. Ich habe nur vom Kajak gefischt, leider ist der See durch die wenigen Inseln doch sehr windanfällig, und ich konnte 6 Tage nicht wirklich effektiv angeln. Egal, wir waren ja auch zum Familienurlaub hier. Die restlichen Tage erlebte ich eine tolle Fischerei und der See war mit meinem Mariner toll zu befischen. Hechte viele in ordentlichen Größen bis 80 cm beim schleppen mit tief laufenden Salmo Pearch, wär auch auf Zander mein Topköder. Allerdings waren die Zander für mich Schwedentypisch eher schmächtig. Vertikal könnte ich an den Kanten keinen Fisch fangen, obwohl das Echolot Sicheln ohne Ende bringt. Auch die Seerosen brachten gute Hecht auf Spinnerbait. Heute konnte ich nach langem Suchen auf einige Barsche bis um die 30 cm verhaften. Alles in allem bin ich sehr zufrieden mit See, Haus und Urlaub. 

Hechte liefen eher am Ostufer, die Zander am steileren Westufer.
Allesamt auf den Kanten zwischen 6 und 9 Meter. Flacher oder tiefer bekam ich nicht einen Biss. Daher halte ich ein gutes Echolot mit GPS und Tiefenkarte für ein muss. Ich habe aufgrund der Entfernung (wir haben unser Haus am Nordufer in Udden), nur die oberen 2/3 bis zur großen Insel befischt. Aber täglich so 10 bis 14 km mit dem Kajak geht halt etwas auf die Kondition. 

Abends habe ich nicht geangelt und hatte also gesamt nicht sehr viele Angelstunden (6x 3-4 Stunden geschätzt). Bin also mit meiner bisherigen ausbaute eigentlich recht zufrieden. Kapitale Fische könnte ich noch nicht verhaften, hab haber ja noch 1,5 Tage Zeit. 

Gruß Mike


----------



## Scabbers (23. August 2017)

*AW: Infos über See Kösen nahe Bolmen?*

Hallo Mike,

danke für die tollen Beschreibungen und Informationen. Klingt nach einer sehr schönen Zeit, und wenn die Fische auch gebissen haben, dann umso besser #:
Du hast mich auf jeden Fall schon heiss gemacht, denn in 5 Wochen geht es an den Kösen. Auch Familienurlaub, aber Boot mit Motor und Echolot mit GPS sind natürlich vorhanden :vik:
Genieße noch die lezten Tage!

Gruß
Scabbers


----------



## mike0605 (6. März 2018)

*AW: Infos über See Kösen nahe Bolmen?*

hallo oli fahre im Juni an den Kösen . Kannst du mir bitte die Kontaktdaten, vom Anbieter wo du den Motor gemietet hast vielleicht mal senden. Danke
 Mfg mike


----------



## oldu (20. März 2018)

*AW: Infos über See Kösen nahe Bolmen?*

Hi Mike,

ich habe dir die Kontaktdaten als Private Nachricht geschickt.

Oli


----------



## berndheidem (23. März 2018)

*AW: Infos über See Kösen nahe Bolmen?*

Hi !
Ich war auch mal am Kösen mit mäßigem Erfolg. im Südwesten mündet ein Fluß in den See dessen Einfahrt aber leicht zu übersehen ist.Dort im Fluß konnte ich dann aber recht viele Barsche und Hechte bis 80 cm fangen.


----------



## robo28 (23. Juli 2019)

Hallo
Hat wer eine digitale Tiefenkarte vom Kösen die er versenden würde.
Gruß Robert


----------



## Kuki#99 (22. August 2020)

Bin auch auf der Suche nach einer Tiefenkarte....
Fahre nächste Woche.

Kann mir die  jemand zeigen?


----------



## grumic81 (30. August 2020)

Hallo,

bei insight Genesis gibts eine wer ein passendes Gerät dafür hat

Gruß Mike


----------

